# boat christening gift



## the rhondel

My bud is having a boat christening for his new charter and I wanted to bring a gift.I have no idea what to get.Any suggestions....the R


----------



## Hat80

*Hey R,*

Get your buddy a gift certificate to a good boating store. That way he can get what he needs and you can't loose. ....Tightlines


----------



## inawe

*Fill his*

gas tank  :jawdrop:


----------



## Hat80

*Hey inawe,*

Thats a given, not a gift. The unspoken rule is, chip in for fuel or buy your own damn boat! .....Tightlines


----------



## the rhondel

No thanks on the gas bill.........We went to the Bahamas to my other good buds place he just bought.Uh,I saw the bill  ...didnt you read my tag;spent my $ on women, etc..yeah OK ,I'm tryin to keep what I got left....the R


----------



## Hat80

*Come on pal.....*

Break out two of those platinum cards  and lets go for a ride. Man you only live once, you know that. I'm telling you, boats are better then a puppy on the boardwalk! So now back to your friend. Where did you go, Boatersworld or West Marine? No worries mate, you have a freebie comming.  But bring your horn, I'll get the fuel but you'll have to work for your dinner....Tightlines


----------



## the rhondel

oooohhhh my head feels like ya only live once ,Hat...gift cert. will be my back up as I want to get something with a bit more personal touch to it.AND iffn I'm playin fer a boat-trip wit ya,she better hold a lot of petro .....the R


----------

